# Whats your best



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Last spring me and my cuzin shot 69 snows and blues with 12 shots...I dont know if its just me or if thats luck...


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I know two guys that shot 17 ducks with 5 shots before.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Schulz said:


> I know two guys that shot 17 ducks with 5 shots before.


I hope this happened back in the 30's when doing that would have been legal. :withstupid:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

he never stops amazing me!! :splat:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

actually it was about 10 years ago and i didnt personally witness it. plenty of guys around to claim the birds so that wasnt a problem. they didnt try to shoot that many birds it just happend. there was so many birds on the slough that they didnt even know how many they shot till they were gone.

I'M A LEGAL AND ETHICAL HUNTER


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Even so, you may want to watch what you post, big brother is watching.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I shot three ducks with seventeen shots once. Burl


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shoot like burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Burly1 said:


> I shot three ducks with seventeen shots once. Burl


LOL! Love the honesty...and so do the ammo companies.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

let them get off the water next time


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Wonder how many more were in the weeds, since they "didn't even know how many they shot". Nice. At least they got to take a picture with their limit, that's the important thing.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

sorry i was told wrong it was three people and still only 5 shots.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Schulz said:


> sorry i was told wrong it was three people and still only 5 shots.


Good Save! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I am one for one...shot my wife once and ended up with a beautiful girl, Hailey. Wouldn't want anymore success than one for one! :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Last year opening weekend I shot three greenheads and when they were all gone there was the three greenheads and one hen on the water.

Three shots since that is what my gun holds legally.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

The best I ever was witness to was 3 yrs ago opening weekend. My roommate Mike shot a hen BW teal and a drake spoon and it only took 3 shots shy of two boxes. That day he was a regular sniper!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Took 3 kids out for youth day last year and they harvested 2 hen GWTeal... I heard 93 shots that day, and I laughed everytime. they had a blast atleast! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

